

Stanford to offers 6 more online classes from January - riffraff

I can't find a link to the announcement except for a tweet (which I cannot post as HN flags it as spam) but it appears http://cs101-class.org, http://saas-class.org, http://hci-class.org, http://nlp-class.org, http://game-theory-class.org, http://pgm-class.org will all be starting in January 2012
======
riffraff
Clicky links

* <http://cs101-class.org>

* <http://saas-class.org>

* <http://hci-class.org>

* <http://nlp-class.org>

* <http://game-theory-class.org>

* <http://pgm-class.org>

~~~
anthonyu
Prof. Ng is teaching Machine Learning again next year, too.

* <http://jan2012.ml-class.org/>

------
Andaith
How do these courses work? Are they free? Are there limited places? I've
signed up for one, but I've no idea what's going to happen. Has anyone done
this before?

~~~
jezclaremurugan
I'm currently doing Machine Learning by Prof. Ng. They are totally free.
You'll watch videos of lectures (not lectures in a class, lectures are made
specially for this). There are weekly quizzes based on the classes, and
programming assignments. I don't think places are limited but, they don't
allow people to sign up after the last date.

~~~
kunalb
I think that you _can_ join ml-class and db-class right now (the currently on
going set of courses). It's only ai-class that has closed enrollment.

------
axitkhurana
Steve Blank is teaching "how to turn a great idea into a great company."
<http://www.launchpad-class.org/>

